# Best Bike for an adult learner?



## jules_s (24 Jul 2009)

Evening to you all 

Just joined your site as I'm trawling the 'web for some advice with regards to the missus 

She had a bit of a sheltered youth, as she lived in an area where it was pretty dangerous for young cyclists...so parents didn't allow her to have a bike....boo/hiss etc.

So long and short she has never learnt how to cycle. I've cycled all my life and after a diagnosis of AS I REALLY need to get back in the saddle.

So what bicycle do we get her? she's 5'3" and pretty scared of falling off (I know that will pass when her condidence rises)

Personally i would have gone for a Brompton or something similar with a low COG...today at a shop we were advised otherwise.

Any thoughts?

Thanks for any replies which may be forthcoming


----------



## Jane Smart (24 Jul 2009)

Sorry I can't answer your question, but I just wanted to say, well done to your missus for taking up cycling, I take my hat off to her  that is fantastic


----------



## wafflycat (24 Jul 2009)

She needs a bike that *fits* irrespective of brand or type.

How about a basic hybrid that will see her cycle on road and on gentle off-road paths? 
How about getting her some lessons with a qualified instructor who is trained to teach adults? 
How about a step-through frame rather than a diamond frame, so she can dismount relatively easily?

Not a bike from Argos or any supermarket. Avoid Apollo from H*lf*rds.


----------



## soulful dog (24 Jul 2009)

Hmmm, I'd guess a hybrid with a step-through frame would maybe be a good idea.... nice upright position and easier to get on and off the saddle especially if she's feeling as if she's going to fall?

For example: Giant Expression or Specialized Globe

Edit: or what wafflycat just said


----------



## jules_s (24 Jul 2009)

wafflycat said:


> She needs a bike that *fits* irrespective of brand or type.
> 
> How about a basic hybrid that will see her cycle on road and on gentle off-road paths?
> How about getting her some lessons with a qualified instructor who is trained to teach adults?
> ...



Yeah, i thought that too...she's pretty 'tiny' so a small bike with a step through/over was my initial thought.

Not sure of a hybrid though (I'm not familiar with modern technology terms if im honest - is that a type of low slung MTB?) all cycling will be done on the extensive cyclepath network in our area (Bristol)

 @ Halfords...money wont be an issue when finding the right vehicle 

PS: Nice looking cat in your avatar, looks like a semi melanistic Bengal?

PPS: thanks Jane, yep, I think she is actually getting excited about biking!


----------



## jules_s (24 Jul 2009)

soulful dog said:


> Hmmm, I'd guess a hybrid with a step-through frame would maybe be a good idea.... nice upright position and easier to get on and off the saddle especially if she's feeling as if she's going to fall?
> 
> For example: Giant Expression or Specialized Globe
> 
> Edit: or what wafflycat just said



Funnily enough, the chap that advised us away from a Brompton (he called it too 'sketchy' for a learner) pointed us in the direction of the 'globe'

Definitely worth looking at...and we have a specialized AD petty close too. The only concern for her is that it may be too heavy


----------



## wafflycat (24 Jul 2009)

jules_s said:


> Yeah, i thought that too...she's pretty 'tiny' so a small bike with a step through/over was my initial thought.
> 
> Not sure of a hybrid though (I'm not familiar with modern technology terms if im honest - is that a type of low slung MTB?) all cycling will be done on the extensive cyclepath network in our area (Bristol)
> 
> ...




Hybrid examples

Money no object you say... in that case get her a custom built jobbie sized for her 

The cat is the real Wafflycat, aka Waffles: Queen Of All She Surveys, Dark Avenger Destroyer Of Rodents, Holder Of The Sacred Chalice Of Bast And The Rings Of Felis, Mighty Huntress, Mummy's Furry Lady. She's a moggie. Came 'free to a good home' the result of a mating between a sleek black housecat and a travelling tabby tom... She's got her mum's colouring, but with softer, slightly longer fur. Had her since she was six weeks old and could sit in the palm of my hand and she's now going on 16. She's tiny, only six pounds in weight, but she has the heart of a lioness, having tried to take down a deer in the garden and jumped out of a first floor window to try to take out that pheasant and she has cleared a 2m high fence with a rabbit clamped in her jaws. Mind you, these days she gums stuff to death as she only has one fang left. And she *knows* she is a superior lifeform and she's my girl


----------



## wafflycat (24 Jul 2009)

Cycle training..

http://www.ctc.org.uk/DesktopDefault.aspx?TabID=5116


----------



## jules_s (24 Jul 2009)

I said money wouldn't be an issue....not money no object  ie i dont mind spending a few £££ above the cycles Halfords offer....not trying to sound like a snob there ^^^ but I've found in the past that money talks where quality/longevity is the requirement in a bike.

/cycle chat

Waffllycat is 6lbs?!? thats absolutely tiny ...No1 bengal cat here is 8kg!

cycle chat

Thanks for that link....I think the missus has found a 1 to 1 training centre about half a mile down the road (Bristol is seriously focused in cycling to work/cycling in general)


----------



## wafflycat (24 Jul 2009)

jules_s said:


> I said money wouldn't be an issue....not money no object  ie i dont mind spending a few £££ above the cycles Halfords offer....not trying to sound like a snob there ^^^ but I've found in the past that money talks where quality/longevity is the requirement in a bike.



Indeed. Worth getting a decent entry-level bike instead of a thing made of lead pipe with components of cheese


----------



## wafflycat (24 Jul 2009)

jules_s said:


> Thanks for that link....I think the missus has found a 1 to 1 training centre about half a mile down the road (Bristol is seriously focused in cycling to work/cycling in general)



Excellent!


----------



## simon_brooke (24 Jul 2009)

wafflycat said:


> She needs a bike that *fits* irrespective of brand or type.
> 
> How about a basic hybrid that will see her cycle on road and on gentle off-road paths?
> How about getting her some lessons with a qualified instructor who is trained to teach adults?





soulful dog said:


> Hmmm, I'd guess a hybrid with a step-through frame would maybe be a good idea.... nice upright position and easier to get on and off the saddle especially if she's feeling as if she's going to fall?
> 
> For example: Giant Expression or Specialized Globe



+1 to all that.

I'd add one bike to the suggestions: the Claud Butler Classic. Comes in at about £200-250 including rack, mudguards and chainguard and is simply astounding value for money at that price - I've recommended them to a couple of relatives who have been very pleased with them.

Buying a really cheap bike is a bad idea because they're actively unpleasant to ride - heavy, unresponsive, won't stay in gear, steering may be vague and brakes are often ineffective. But I'd also advise against spending too much money at this stage. If your wife finds she enjoys cycling she'll soon want to upgrade to something which better suits whatever sort of riding she finds she enjoys doing, so the first bike, while an important investment because it gets her started, is likely to be outgrown relatively soon.


----------



## purplepolly (24 Jul 2009)

jules_s said:


> So what bicycle do we get her? she's 5'3" and pretty scared of falling off (I know that will pass when her condidence rises)
> 
> Personally i would have gone for a Brompton or something similar with a low COG...today at a shop we were advised otherwise.



I mostly use a folder and do like being lower down and the step through frame - it's very handy on ice or in heavy traffic. Earlier in the year when it was really icey I lowered the saddle so that my feet could touch the ground as stabilisers if necessary.

However small wheels can be a bit twitchy handling-wise, nothing you can't get used to but maybe not for a beginner.


----------



## chris667 (24 Jul 2009)

The best way to teach someone to ride is the method in Richard's Bicycle Book, incidentally.
I used to teach people to ride for a job, and I can tell you it works beautifully.
Take the pedals off, and get them to sit on the saddle with their hands resting on the brakes. Get them to squeeze the levers, to show the bike can't go forwards or backwards.
Then get them to roll down a hill. They can brake whenever they get nervous.
Then get them to push themselves along flat ground.
Finally, reattach the pedals and watch them go. It rarely takes more than half an hour.
Also, just as a thought, have you thought about trying to borrow a bike? Just in case she doesn't like it.


----------



## jules_s (24 Jul 2009)

simon_brooke said:


> +1 to all that.
> 
> I'd add one bike to the suggestions: the Claud Butler Classic. Comes in at about £200-250 including rack, mudguards and chainguard and is simply astounding value for money at that price - I've recommended them to a couple of relatives who have been very pleased with them.
> 
> Buying a really cheap bike is a bad idea because they're actively unpleasant to ride - heavy, unresponsive, won't stay in gear, steering may be vague and brakes are often ineffective. But I'd also advise against spending too much money at this stage. If your wife finds she enjoys cycling she'll soon want to upgrade to something which better suits whatever sort of riding she finds she enjoys doing, so the first bike, while an important investment because it gets her started, is likely to be outgrown relatively soon.



And a +2 from my POV about the second bit....cheap bikes are really 'nasty' to ride. I don't intend to spend 'too' much money at this stage but I'm happy to spend a few hundred £ to get the right bike which she feels comfortable to learn on. Before I posted on here we had a discussion where I said 'lets buy a bike you can learn on, whatever it is, get comfortable with cycling, then we will get you another one which you feel more 'adult sized'..her words not mine, but I fully understand her reasoning behind the comment.

At the moment she is worried about how big/heavy a hybrid is...and is more happy with a Compton etc for starters.

Oh dear, i fear (as on most forums) I think I have answered my own question after I have asked it


----------



## upandover (24 Jul 2009)

Hi,

I want to echo removing the pedals. We've just used this with my daughter, and it works really well. Low saddle (both feet flat) and a step-through frame, and gliding aling on the flat becomes easy, and teaches balance.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Gromit (26 Jul 2009)

You could go for a dohon folding bike, that way you can put the seat right down for her and fold the pedals up to get her scooting along. Plus they are not that expensive and you don't have to faff around taking the peddles off.

When I did cycle training a few years back that's was the bike most recommended for cycle trainers to teach people on.


----------



## Banjo (27 Jul 2009)

Hi Jules. Good luck to your missus .My other half is only 5ft1 and she rides a step through Raleigh Pioneer no problem so at her height finding a bike that fits wont be an issue.She needs to sit on lots of bikes then go for test rides on any that appeal to her before making a decision.

We usually ride on the roads or on gravel paths .

By coincidence she started on a 20 inch wheel folder but didnt like it,it wasnt a brompton though which I know get 10 out of 10 type reviews from owners.


----------



## g00se (27 Jul 2009)

jules_s said:


> Not sure of a hybrid though (I'm not familiar with modern technology terms if im honest - is that a type of low slung MTB?) all cycling will be done on the extensive cyclepath network in our area (Bristol)



Hi the term 'Hybrid' is used as a cover-all to mean bikes made from a mixture of mountain bike and road parts. A few year ago, everyone was buying mountain bikes - even if they were not going near mud. The shops decided to mix parts of these bikes with wheels from proper road bikes to make something more appropriate for commuter/recreational cycling that could do a bit of light off road stuff. Since then, 'hybrid' covers more sporty, thin-wheeled, pitched forward bikes - to much more relaxed sit-up-and-beg run-abouts. 

For a beginner, a hybrid could be the perfect thing.


----------



## buddha (27 Jul 2009)

I too led a sheltered life in my youth. Having only 'learnt' to ride a bike at 35!
The GF (a very keen cyclist) took me to the top of a hill, gave me a push and off I went. Three years later I still have the 7" imprint of the chainring on my right calf to remind me of the occasion
Best of luck to your missus!


----------



## Speicher (27 Jul 2009)

I have a robust 20" folder, made from old tanks, I think. I got a folder becuase then if I got stuck/exhausted when cycling, some very kind person would collect me and put the car in the back. 

Now our County Council is running a Cycle Loan Scheme. You pay a deposit of approx £75 to borrow the bike for six months. If I got/borrowed a hybrid bike, how easy is it to take a wheel off to fit it in the boot of a car (the rear seats fold down)? using this schemes has the advantage that the bikes will be safety checked etc, and I will hopefully get impartial advice as to which bike.

Also, I notice from photos of ladies bikes on here that most of the ladies on this forum have cycles with a traditional cross bar, as opposed to a step through or "ladies" bikes. Hybrids, I think, seem to have a slanting cross bar. I can understand that a more horizontal cross bar gives the frame more rigidity. But it is more important as a novice cyclist to have a step through, for confidence etc. 

Please note  that although I have been posting on this forum for nearly two years, I am still a comparative beginner. After a series of health set-backs, I am planning to get cycling again. 

I also have a Coventry Eagle, but it has a strange gear set up. A dial shows five gears, and then there is another lever which gives another five gears. People have tried to explain the gears to me, but I have struggled to understand how the "extra" five fit in with the others. There is also something about keeping pedalling to change gear. Should I try and find a bike that I can change gear while stationary, for starting off again at traffic lights etc. 

You can tell from my questions how much of a beginner I am, but don't tell everyone!


----------



## Wheeledweenie (27 Jul 2009)

Speicher said:


> I notice from photos of ladies bikes on here that most of the ladies on this forum have cycles with a traditional cross bar, as opposed to a step through or "ladies" bikes. Hybrids, I think, seem to have a slanting cross bar. I can understand that a more horizontal cross bar gives the frame more rigidity. But it is more important as a novice cyclist to have a step through, for confidence etc.



I restarted cycling a year and a half ago after a break of more than 10 years. I found a very friendly sales assistant when I bought my first bike and ended up with a men's hybrid. I tried step throughs and ladies' bikes but I am just more comfy on men's bikes. They have straight cross bars. One of the best things the sales assistant did was make me step over the cross bar to show me I could stand over it comfortably without it smacking me in the lady area so I could stop whenever I wanted. 

My mum also got back into cycling at about the same time and has a ladies' step through. The important thing is to get a good sales person who will find the right bike for *you*, not just the right bike for your gender/height/wallet.


----------



## Speicher (27 Jul 2009)

This is why I thought I would possibly have a bike for six months with a refundable deposit. I am hoping that if the first bike is not right for me any reason, then they would change it, and at the end of six months I would know what sort of bike I really wanted and would suit me. 

Simon Brooke suggested a Claude Butler classic, but he says that someone might easily out grow it relatively soon. I will try and find out what happens if you want to keep the bike after six months, what there is to pay etc.


----------



## stevie_b (27 Jul 2009)

To the OP: I'm a beginner in cycling too, in my mid 30s. My advice is not built up from years of experience, but just reading up a bit on what's out there . Bearing that in mind... If I were in your position, I would suggest your wife looks into getting an aluminium-framed rigid mountain bike or preferably a hybrid from a local bike shop. I bought a rigid aluminium bike several years ago, but have only just started getting into it. Being a mountain bike, it gives me the confidence that I can ride over small obstacles (I'm talking kerbstones, small rocks etc) without damaging the bike or myself. I'm sure lighter bikes would cope with that sort of thing too, but it just gives me a bit of reassurance.



Speicher said:


> I have a robust 20" folder, made from old tanks, I think. I got a folder becuase then if I got stuck/exhausted when cycling, some very kind person would collect me and put the car in the back.
> 
> Now our County Council is running a Cycle Loan Scheme. You pay a deposit of approx £75 to borrow the bike for six months. If I got/borrowed a hybrid bike, how easy is it to take a wheel off to fit it in the boot of a car (the rear seats fold down)? using this schemes has the advantage that the bikes will be safety checked etc, and I will hopefully get impartial advice as to which bike.


If the bike has a quick release front wheel, then it's very easy to take the wheel off. On mine (which has old-style cantilever brakes), I just release the front brake pads by squeezing them together and unhooking the brake cable, then simply pull on the quick release lever. A word of warning though: depending on what car you've got and how big the bike is, it might still be a squeeze to get the bike in the back and be able to shut the tailgate. I have quite a small car (Fiesta), and I have to arrange the bike carefully to fit it in.

Just so you know, the "cross bar" that you mentioned is usually called the "top tube": http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bicycle_frame#Top_tube. If you and the bike shops are talking the same lingo, it'll be much easier.


----------



## Speicher (27 Jul 2009)

stevie_b said:


> Just so you know, the "cross bar" that you mentioned is usually called the "top tube": http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bicycle_frame#Top_tube. If you and the bike shops are talking the same lingo, it'll be much easier.



 Yes, that would help, wouldn't it.  Thank you.

An excellent link, all this new terminology!


----------



## jules_s (27 Jul 2009)

Cheers for all the posts 

To be honest its been a bit of a minefield chosing a bike for her so far...we went to a speialized AD on sunday to try to see a globe carmel. The salesman (read boy/lad) told us that they are no longer made and tried flogging us the dual tube step through of choice (circa £100 dearer and to me it looked like it weighed a ton and a half)

The worst thing was that when I told him Debs (her name) was a learner in her 40's he laughed  I dont think he meant it badly but I know she wanted out of the shop toute suite.

And so the search continues....Debs is certainly worried about 'stepping off' the bike without her 'lady bits' meeting with a cross bar, but to me that means stepping forward from the saddle not to the side (if that makes sense) and having both feet on the floor straddling the bike.

I've looked at soooooo many websites looking for a suitable bike, I could show Debs a 1000 pictures of varying models and she wouldn't know any better. I totally agree she needs to sit on as many different bikes as poss but EVERY single shop we go to has 99% male ATM bikes its proving a tad difficult.

Thanks for the earlier suggestion about a Dohon, I'll look into that. I have to say I was a little insular in my thoughts about a bike to learn on....it seems that the local bike trainer station suggest they can get Debs remotely competent in a few hours at £5 per hour (bargain) on playgrounds/carparks.

However, after she has learnt how to balance she will be riding on gravel/tarmac towpaths....so I'm going to get her to sit on some really low slung 26" (or lower if they exist) stumpjumpers and see how it goes. Gearing wont be an issue with that (hopefully) as I can chop and change the gears/selectors as necessary.

Sorry for the long post again, I think you may get more of them when I get my back sorted out and look for another bike myself 

PS: That has to be the most cracking smilie list ive seen on a BBS, It's hard not to post one of the buggers every sentence (needs a thumbs up one though)


----------



## summerdays (28 Jul 2009)

I went to Islabikes yesterday (Birmingham direction) to look at their bikes for my son. (Now he keeps saying .. when can I get that bike!!! - I've created a demon!). Anyway I was looking at the bikes and wondering why they didn't make an adult bike - but the largest bike there may be suitable for a small female. Its not a really low step over height but the bike is light - I think it only had gears on the right hand side - so simpler for learning, yet a reasonable range. 

http://www.islabikes.co.uk/bike_pages/beinn26lrg.html 

there is also a smaller version and you have a choice of tyres at the point of purchase.

The other advantage of buying an Islabike is that you could then sell it onto me for a fiver or more realistically you could get a large part of the value back on reselling it.

If you are interested, my friend that I went up with purchased the Beinn 26 L yesterday and could probably be persuaded to let your other half have a trial sit on it.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (28 Jul 2009)

Well, I'm not a complete beginner, I did have a bike as a kid but was never allowed to pedal further than the end of the street, and the thing was a single speed. So I probably wasn't going to fall off the first time I went pedalling, however I wasn't far off.

I've been on my Brompton now for almost two months, and it's great. It is pretty twitchy at first, but I think if you're new to cycling anyway you don't really realise as you've got nothing to compare it to. 

I'm also female, and about the same hight as your missus (and stepping through the frame is great).

As for why we got a Brompton, we needed a folder as we live in a flat with no place to put a full bike (and we rent, and the thing only has plasterboard walls, so no mounting things on the walls either etc etc). So both my husband (who was a schoolboy cyclist) and I now have Bromptons. 

Also factoring into my decision was that if it got too hard to pedal for whatever reason (tired, pouring with rain, mechanical failure) you could hop on a bus with the Brompton. 

However, if you are going to try get the missus to long-distance cycle with you, or go anywhere that has rough surfaces, the little wheels really do battle.


----------



## Wheeledweenie (28 Jul 2009)

jules_s said:


> The worst thing was that when I told him Debs (her name) was a learner in her 40's he laughed  I dont think he meant it badly but I know she wanted out of the shop toute suite.



What an peanut. Unfortunately this is a common problem for beginner ladies. I've been treated like a moron a couple of times as have other female friends. My philosophy is that if they treat me like crap I leave. 

My local bike shop's good but the other people who were very good when I started were Evans. I went to the massive one in Hendon that has loads of bikes and they put me on lots f different ones and were very helpful. The one in Fulham was rubbish for service when I used them but both Hendon and Chiswick were fab without being patronising.


----------



## summerdays (28 Jul 2009)

Are you going to the Bristol Harbourside Festival - there is going to be an area where you can ask advice and have a go at cycling apparently according to some information I have been sent.


----------



## jimboalee (28 Jul 2009)

Try these....

http://www.bikecare.co.uk/adult_stabilisers.html


----------



## jules_s (3 Aug 2009)

What a great first day for her...

She took the first £5 lesson on a Brompton(esque) bike and she was riding solo after 40 minutes.

To say she is happy would be an understatement


----------



## wafflycat (4 Aug 2009)

jules_s said:


> Thanks for the earlier suggestion about a Dohon, I'll look into that. I have to say I was a little insular in my thoughts about a bike to learn on....it seems that the local bike trainer station suggest they can get Debs remotely competent in a few hours at £5 per hour (bargain) on playgrounds/carparks.



It's 'Dahon'


----------



## wafflycat (4 Aug 2009)

jules_s said:


> of the shop toute suite.
> 
> And so the search continues....Debs is certainly worried about 'stepping off' the bike without her 'lady bits' meeting with a cross bar, but to me that means stepping forward from the saddle not to the side (if that makes sense) and having both feet on the floor straddling the bike.




Tell Debs from this middle-aged female cyclist (age 50) that if she has both feet flat on the floor when astride the bike and it is a traditional diamond frame, then the bike is too small. And to fear not - tiptoe is the way to go. 






Traditional diamond frame of Gino, my Bianchi San Remo: not managed to injure the 'delicate regions' yet 





Luigi MkII, my 'race bike' diamond frame but note it has a sloping top tube.. this sort of diamond frame may be easier for your wife to cope with.

And tell your good lady that it's not really a male thing this top tube on a bike frame.. the reason it's like that is it provides a more rigid structure, so the bike flexes less. And it's not really a female thing having a step-through frame. That's a fairly old-fashioned British approach going back to the days when we girlies didn't wear trousers as skirts & top tubes do pose problems  Pop over to Jonny Foreigner land across the channel & you'll see both genders on all sorts of bikes. Step through frames are useful if you have limited mobility/wear skirts, but it isn't purely a gender thing. 

Whatever bike is decided upon there is one thing that is gender-related and she may have an issue with: saddle choice. Male & female anatomy is different (observant, aren't I) and most bikes that are not sold as 'women's bikes' come with a saddle designed for a man. On all my upright bikes, the first thing I did was to change the saddle for one designed for female anatomy and that fits my sit bones. Have a look around the forum and you'll see the issue of saddles come up a lot. Especially why a big soft squishy saddle does NOT equate to comfort.


----------



## wafflycat (4 Aug 2009)

Wheeledweenie said:


> What an peanut. Unfortunately this is a common problem for beginner ladies. I've been treated like a moron a couple of times as have other female friends. My philosophy is that if they treat me like crap I leave.



+1


----------



## summerdays (4 Aug 2009)

Well done - have you somewhere near your home that she can continue to practise? At least if its a Brompton(esque) bike you can stick it in the car to go and find somewhere quiet.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (4 Aug 2009)




----------



## Wheeledweenie (4 Aug 2009)

Have only just been back on the thread and I'm thrilled it went so well for her. One more lady on a bike, hurrah!


----------



## OLDSHUNTER (4 Aug 2009)

Awe no another lady cycle'st. I'm glad i'm no in bristol area [lol]



 Congratulation's and many happy ride's


----------



## jules_s (4 Aug 2009)

summerdays said:


> Well done - have you somewhere near your home that she can continue to practise? At least if its a Brompton(esque) bike you can stick it in the car to go and find somewhere quiet.



My car is an Issue..its a vx220...google that if you dare 

Today has been a tad funny...apparently the 'first' lesson was £5...then £30 for the second lesson with a £5 surcharge for using the tutors bike.

To me thats a tad poor form...but I'll pay it.

I'm not overly impressed about a national scheme charging £35/hour though.


----------



## jimboalee (5 Aug 2009)

jules_s said:


> My car is an Issue..its a *vx220*...google that if you dare
> 
> Today has been a tad funny...apparently the 'first' lesson was £5...then £30 for the second lesson with a £5 surcharge for using the tutors bike.
> 
> ...



A "Pip-Squeak".......

Interceptor III. Google THAT!


----------



## summerdays (5 Aug 2009)

jules_s said:


> My car is an Issue..its a vx220...google that if you dare
> 
> Today has been a tad funny...apparently the 'first' lesson was £5...then £30 for the second lesson with a £5 surcharge for using the tutors bike.
> 
> ...



I did google it ... as I hadn't got a clue (cars are things with wheels on them mostly apart from a few character ones - and I can recognise our car too). I can see the problem with the car

I always wondered what they charged after that first lesson.

What did she think of the style of bike that she rode?


----------



## summerdays (5 Aug 2009)

I've just got back from a trip into town and saw someone having a lesson in St Werburghs - that wasn't her was it?


----------



## Arch (5 Aug 2009)

jimboalee said:


> Try these....
> 
> http://www.bikecare.co.uk/adult_stabilisers.html



No no no. If they aren't the best solution for kids, they aren't going to help an adult.

Anyway, very glad to hear she's mastered it. To be honest, once she's got the basic balance, everything else can be taught by any competent cyclist, and with practice (stuff like indicating, looking over the shoulder etc, plus roadcraft.)

As ever, a recommendation for the book Cyclecraft for tip top advice on using the roads.

As for the lad laughing. Go back, when he's there, go round selecting a lot of expensive gear, asking questions, taking up time, and then, when the boss is in earshot, dump it on the counter and walk out, saying "I won't be buying from you, because you laughed at her..."


----------



## Wheeledweenie (7 Aug 2009)

Arch said:


> As for the lad laughing. Go back, when he's there, go round selecting a lot of expensive gear, asking questions, taking up time, and then, when the boss is in earshot, dump it on the counter and walk out, saying "I won't be buying from you, because you laughed at her..."



Mwahahahahahahah, I concur!


----------



## wafflycat (7 Aug 2009)

Arch said:


> As for the lad laughing. Go back, when he's there, go round selecting a lot of expensive gear, asking questions, taking up time, and then, when the boss is in earshot, dump it on the counter and walk out, saying "I won't be buying from you, because you laughed at her..."



Oh yes...


----------



## jules_s (28 Aug 2009)

Wheeledweenie said:


> Mwahahahahahahah, I concur!





wafflycat said:


> Oh yes...



Well, after quite a bit of looking she bought this:







15" and fits her pretty well by the looks of it


----------



## Cubist (29 Aug 2009)

Will she be doing a lot of jumping then?

No seriously, looks great. Very, errr, pink......


----------

